# Digital artist wanted



## andrewbrowne5 (Mar 19, 2015)

I am looking for a digital artist to help me with a design for fishing shirt for my team
I have created something in Microsoft Word and attached.
However, this is not an original graphic of a Barra and I am seeking someone who can create and original design.
I am willing to pay up to $50 for full ownership of any work you can create.
Please contact me back if you can help
Note I need the artwork in VECTOR FORMAT.
my email address is [email protected]
Thanks Andy


----------

